# Ravenguard Space Marine Librarian finished - From the Warp



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

This is an RSS feed post From the Warp


(Click on image for larger version)
Here he is, the finished model... this one is just a conversion project, I won't be painting him. The idea was to create something close to the Librarian picture in the old Space Marine Codex with some changes here and there that my client specifically asked for (Pre-Heresy shoulder pads).

A small detail that can be easily overlooked is the greenstuff around his head. I went in and filled the cavity behind his head and sculpted smaller cables that run towards his head from the protective shell. They are set back in the shell, but once painted, they'll make a nice detail to the model.


(Click on image for larger version)
Here's an odd shot of his upper torso before it was glued in place, the reason I took this one was to show just how much work went into getting his arms in the positions they're in. I ended up greenstuffing the entire shoulder area.
Another thing I had to do was find a termination point for the chest cables. With his arms up and out, I couldn't just leave them unattached at the bottoms so I ended up making small attachment points on his side. It's one of those details you don't think about until you actually start sculpting the things.









With the Pre-Hersey shoulder pads instead of regular Terminator shoulder pads, there is no real place to paint the Chapter icon... I usually end up using a small shield to display it. In this case, my client asked that I sculpt the icon as well.
I took a regular shield and trimmed it clean and then added a thin layer of greenstuff over the entire front. I trmimed away just a little around the edge and then began the work of cutting in the Ravenguard logo.









And here's the finished icon. It's fairly close given the dimensions of the shield and trying to keep the icon within it's edges.

All in all, a really fun project with a couple challenges. There's just so much that can be done with Librarian models and making them stand out on the tabletop.

I've already started my next one too, a Techmarine.

- Ron

Project Link: Codex Space Marine Librarian conversion












Don't forget to check out the From The Warp Blog


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome! You really inspired me for making... erm... Something!


----------

